# Trying to Find a Certain Rhinestone Supplier I misplaced a website of



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

I once looked at a supplier's website and lost their bookmark. The website was mainly purple in color. Very good prices on Rhinestones, I'm thinking it had embroider or embroidery on the address but not sure because they sold many different supplies. It wasn't threadart, or mysupplyhut... I just have it stuck in my head and I want to find out what it was. Tried searching through the post here with no luck. If you use these people or have an idea of who I may be atlking about please let me know. 

Thanks!
Raul


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

When was the last time you visited the site? Did you look at your history to see if you could find the site? not much help I know sorry.


----------



## RRC Tees (Jun 5, 2007)

Its been months, so the history won't be there... I'm sure I have cleaned it by now. Just frustrating to have the name on the tip of my tongue... Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi was it Thread Art they wholesale and retail rhinestones

Embroidee


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Susan Scott said:


> Hi was it Thread Art they wholesale and retail rhinestones
> 
> Embroidee


It was mentioned that is wasn't Thread Art.... Unless it was?

I can't thing of any websites that have rhinestones and are purple in color.

Best of luck,

Brian : )


----------

